# some updated pics (Malawi)



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

B. nototaenia









O. lithobates

















D. compressiceps









C. caeruleus


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW!!!! Your fish are beauties!! What size tank do you have?? That first fish is gorgeous!!!!more more more more!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

F8LBITEva said:


> WOW!!!! Your fish are beauties!! What size tank do you have?? That first fish is gorgeous!!!!more more more more!


Thanks, these guys are in my 180g.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

can you post a video!? Id love to see all of those guys swimming around.


----------



## grimey jedi (Jul 3, 2008)

hi 4th picture down, the silvery fish in the background, what is it?
i have a pair and *** not been able to id them

nice fish by the way top pics a beauty!!!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

The fish with rows of dots are called Fossorochromis rostratus. For being one of the larger Haps in Malawi these guys are a fairly peaceful species.

Here are a couple pics of my alpha male.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thankyou!


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Fish, love the D. compressiceps


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Love your fish John.... Your Buccochromis Nototaenia is :drooling:

I just got my WO 7" Buccochromis Rhoadesii & WO 4" Buccochromis cf. Spectabilis in today.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Tybo said:


> Love your fish John.... Your Buccochromis Nototaenia is :drooling:
> 
> I just got my WO 7" Buccochromis Rhoadesii & WO 4" Buccochromis cf. Spectabilis in today.


Thanks alot, nice pickup you made, post a couple of pics when you can.


----------

